# just sign up



## grnmtnby (Mar 13, 2010)

just found this site due to an interest in getting started in coyote hunting. have hunted coyotes back in the 70's in wyoming when the advanced calls we run by cassete tapes how things have changed. is there any one else in vermont that hunts them by calling and not by dogs


----------

